# photos changing ratio when posted?



## jskeen (Jun 18, 2008)

I have noticed that photo's seem to get compressed horizontally when I post them.  I am taking my pictures, downloading them directly from the memory chip to my HD, then cropping them and resizing the longest dimension down to 650 pixels with the "retain ratio" button checked, and they look normal on my computer, but when I upload them to the archive or into a post they are taller and narrower.  I have noticed this on images I link from my album on other webpages as well.  And no, I'm not processing them on a laptop or a wide format monitor, just a standard ratio 19" lcd.

Anybody else having this problem, or used to have it and know a solution?

Thanks
James


----------



## gketell (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't seen this other than in the thumbnail views.  The thumbnails are all mucked up but when I open the full image it looks fine.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't had this problem either.  What software are you using?


----------

